# Cheryl Cole /// Ihr Arsch ist voller Tattoos 13x (Hot or Not?)



## YYYMAN (19 Apr. 2011)

Cheryl's Po vor Sept. 2010​


 

 




 

 




 

 




 

Cheryl's Po nach Sept. 2010​


----------



## YYYMAN (19 Apr. 2011)

Ich fang mal an mit:

Hot, weil damit ihr Allerwertester noch ausgeprägter wirkt


----------



## begoodtonite (20 Apr. 2011)

ihr arsch ist geil, der rest nicht besonders. also schon hübsch, aber halt nicht auffallend. da gibt es schönere


----------



## magnum9669 (23 Apr. 2011)

Wie kann man ein hübschen Körper nur so mit Tattoos verunstalten!


----------



## neman64 (23 Apr. 2011)

Bei ihr passen die Tatoos. :thx: für die tollen Bilder.


----------



## alpen (24 Apr. 2011)

hot!


----------



## follfreak (1 Aug. 2011)

die bikinis sind geil


----------



## Punisher (1 Aug. 2011)

bedankt


----------



## stg44 (2 Aug. 2011)

NOT-NOT-NOT hot.......


----------



## gigpig17 (2 Aug. 2011)

tattoos sind cool, daher HOT!


----------



## lanzer (3 Okt. 2011)

Eindeutig super HOT ihr Arsch ist so geil:WOW:


----------



## harrymudd (17 Dez. 2011)

Not!


----------



## Ramone226 (3 Feb. 2015)

schönes tatoo!! würde ein schöne rote farbe am arsch gut dazu passen!!


----------



## CrystalRa (27 Nov. 2019)

Super heiß


----------

